

Linux Command Line tips that every Linux user should know - zhiping
http://www.linuxstall.com/linux-command-line-tips-that-every-linux-user-should-know/

======
mbell
From the cheat sheet at bottom of the article:

"rm -rf / - Make Computer Faster"

I laughed but that may not be the best thing to have on a cheat sheet targeted
at newer users.

~~~
faucet
I might put it on a T-shirt this way: "Got root? $rm -rf / - make computer
faster!" :-)

